# Recruiting someone good at photoshop (or similar)



## Mazamin (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, I need someone good at photoshop (or something like that), cause I need the design for a party's invitation, nothing too difficult I suppose. If you want to help me, contact me in PM.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 3, 2018)

Depending on exactly what you want to do, this sounds like something you could do yourself using Microsoft Publisher or Google Drawings.


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 3, 2018)

Lacius said:


> Depending on exactly what you want to do, this sounds like something you could do yourself using Microsoft Publisher or Google Drawings.


I wish something more customized and professional, still nothing too difficult, anyway I'm not really good at designing


----------

